# Form 1005 - Change of working rights for bridging visa A



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey guys

Today I called DIAC to ask if I can hand in the application to remove the work restrictions from my bridging visa before it's even in effect. The lady was really nice and told me that's no problem. Also Lyn0209 handed in her application before her bridging visa was in effect ans was granted work rights within a day! (See here)

I will hand in my application tomorrow at the Sydney CBD Office.

I included (in this order):

a cover letter
I included that we both just finished Uni and therefore don't have any savings. Any savings I used to have were spent for flights and the 820 application fee. I also stated that we recently moved and had a lot of expenses. Also our monthly electricity payments will be adjusted soon from $30 to about $80. Then I gave them a lost of things we want to do (buy a car, save for a house, visit my partners family) and that we can't afford it at the moment. In addition I mentioned that my cousin gets married in August and we want to go to Austria for that. My partner works for an American company and all his pay is gross. So at the end of the financial year we have to pay a LOT of taxes. Finally, I mentioned that after studying so long I feel useless at home, that I want to be integrated in the society and become a productive member. (The first and much shorter version of the cover letter is postes here.)​
Form 1005
Excel sheet about our budget, showing weekly income and expenses
Evidence for expenses stated in the excel sheets

Payslips
bank statements
Invoice for mobile phone plans
Letter from Fair trading showing our bond amount
Rental agreement showing our weekly rent
Receipts from expenses linked to our move (we bought a mattress, bin, shower curtain, toaster, kettle, etc.)
Example receipt from grocery shopping 
invoice from our electricity account
invoice for our home phone and ADSL


I think even the smallest expenses should be included in your list and can be helpful. Don't worry if you don't have the receipts anymore just go through your bank statements and highlight the relevant amounts and write an explanation for everything you marked. I wrote it as a stat dec to give it more weight, make it look more official.

Sorry for the long post. I hope it helps some of you!

All the best for all your applications!

I will keep you posted how I go

Cheers


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Update:

I got my work rights granted just one day later and they are in effect since Monday 

And just today I was offered a job which I will start next week... I'm the happiest little cookie right now! 

I wish you all the best with your applications!!!


----------



## drestarr (Aug 22, 2012)

Many thanks Dingio

I lodged my 1005 form 3/5th Oct and and finally got approval  I can now work!!!


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

I applied last Monday (15 Oct) and have not heard from DIAC since. It has only been 10 calendar days since my application but I really hope for a response from them pretty soon! Could it be because of my email submission (which is between 7-8MB) and couldn't get through their inbox? But then again I received an automated response from immi saying my email has been received. Hmm...


----------



## Guldsandal (Jun 20, 2012)

dingo144 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Today I called DIAC to ask if I can hand in the application to remove the work restrictions from my bridging visa before it's even in effect. The lady was really nice and told me that's no problem. Also Lyn0209 handed in her application before her bridging visa was in effect ans was granted work rights within a day! (See here)
> 
> ...


Hi Dingo

That sounds wonderfull!

- Did you get permission to work BEFORE the bridging visa came in to effect?

- And also on the form what visa did you write that you where on when you applied before the bridging visa came into effect?
(tourist visa? or write tourist visa->bridging visa in effect at date xx/xx?)

I can't wait to get my work permit!

Hope to hear from you soon

Thank you


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Guldsandal,

I got my work rights granted like 2 weeks before my bridging visa kicked in but on the grant letter it said valid from 21.May, which was the day when my bridging visa kicked in...
so yes you can get them granted before your bridging visa kicks in BUT it won't be valid till your bridging visa kicks in!

I stated that I am on a tourist visa, but I wrote a cover letter in which I stated that I applied for 820 and my bridging visa will kick in on the 21st of may..

hope that helps

cheers


----------



## Guldsandal (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanx Dingo


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Hmmm tomorrow (29 Oct) marks the second week of my Form 1005 submission. I'm not sure whether I should pop DIAC another email and ask for my application status or keep waiting for another 1-2 weeks.. 

I did state that my partner is no longer working and has a few significant household expenses to pay off and we barely have any savings left and whatever little amount of savings we do have, we want to reserve it for emergency situations such as medical bills. I have also showed receipts of weekly expenses, bank statements and highlighted significant purchases. So I'm not sure why there hasn't been a response thus far and I really hope for one soon


----------



## Guldsandal (Jun 20, 2012)

Miss Swan said:


> Hmmm tomorrow (29 Oct) marks the second week of my Form 1005 submission. I'm not sure whether I should pop DIAC another email and ask for my application status or keep waiting for another 1-2 weeks..
> 
> I did state that my partner is no longer working and has a few significant household expenses to pay off and we barely have any savings left and whatever little amount of savings we do have, we want to reserve it for emergency situations such as medical bills. I have also showed receipts of weekly expenses, bank statements and highlighted significant purchases. So I'm not sure why there hasn't been a response thus far and I really hope for one soon


Hi Miss Swan

Have you gotten your work permit yet?

If so how long did you wait and did you call them?


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Hello sorry for not updating  I did get my work rights and it came in exactly 2 weeks after I submitted  

I didn't call after all because on the very day I thought I'd call, I had to go out and when I came back, DIAC's email was in my inbox.


----------



## Guldsandal (Jun 20, 2012)

YAYYYYHHHHHHH! I just got my work rights yesterday!

4 days it took!

Thank you so much for your help 

Finally I can move forward...


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Awesome! Let me guess..you didn't apply in Brisbane city..? Brisbane city tends to be the slowest processing centre =X

Oh and if you haven't applied for your TRN, don't forget to do that


----------



## Guldsandal (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Miss Swan

Thank you  I applied in Sydney (sent by mail).

What is a TRN number..?


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you!!!

I think Miss Swan ment TFN which means Tax file number...


TRN is a file reference within the IMMI system...

CHeers


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the correction dingo  Yes I mean TFN. You'll need that to receive income in Australia.


----------



## kowala (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi do we have to show expense from both partners?


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Yes you do. Remember, your objective is to prove that you're under financial hardship so show whatever expenses you and your partner have.


----------



## kowala (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you Miss Swan for your reply, i would like to ask a question regarding financial hardship, how to prove them? 
i earn about $4000 a month after tax and work as contractor, so my contract ends next year June 2013.and my partner works casual in retail and earns about $1200 /month. do you think we can provide them reason that my contract ends next year and we have no other source of income to live with, and also need some savings for future. 
and we don't spend like all my income in a week to show them that we spend more than we earn, this is little tricky for me to prove them that our expense is more than earnings. 
Thank you.


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Hi kowala, sorry I'm not really getting your situation. If both you and your partner are already earning an income in Australia, then why would you want to apply for work rights? And if your contract is only ending in 6 months, wouldn't you be better off applying closer to your contract expiry period?

Generally speaking, this application is best suited for couples who're struggling to cope with their expenses and they prove this by showing how much they take home and how much goes out to bills and other expenses. So essentially you'll stand a good chance if you can prove that the amount you + your partner earn is barely or hardly meeting your outgoing expenses.


----------



## kowala (Nov 21, 2012)

ok, i will try explain the sitauation, we applied for parnter visa 801 and 820,and we received letter saying she has been granted bridging visa C with condition 8101:no work. 
so i want to apply and change her visa status to unrestricted work, do i apply for bridging visa A or C? 
and form 1005, says about financial hardship and all that, so that's my questions, how can i prove them that we are having financial hardship, hope you are little clear now. 
thank u for your time.


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Hmm ok, if your partner isn't allowed to work, then how is she taking home $1200 a month?

The first post in this thread is immensely helpful. Start collecting all your receipts and bills and any other evidences of expenses for submission with your application. Also, create a spreadsheet detailing how much the both of you make and how much is going out, along with a cover letter elaborating on your situation with the contract expiry and all. For e.g. if you + your partner are taking home $5,200 (4,000+1,200), and your lease is $2,000 a month, food is $800, utilities are $300, internet is $100, phone is $100, car loan is $1000, petrol is $300, takeaway is another $400.. that's a total of $5,000 a month leaving only $200 for savings - that's financial hardship proven. That's just an example 

But have a look at the original post again, that provided heaps of information for me!


----------



## kowala (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you very much Miss Swan for your reply and help, actually my partner's bridging visa B ceases end of december, so i want to submit 1005 form to get the work restriction removed.
Also could u pls clarify if the receipts and bills need to be certified by JP, and i guess bank statements have to be certified too.
thanks again.



Miss Swan said:


> Hmm ok, if your partner isn't allowed to work, then how is she taking home $1200 a month?
> 
> The first post in this thread is immensely helpful. Start collecting all your receipts and bills and any other evidences of expenses for submission with your application. Also, create a spreadsheet detailing how much the both of you make and how much is going out, along with a cover letter elaborating on your situation with the contract expiry and all. For e.g. if you + your partner are taking home $5,200 (4,000+1,200), and your lease is $2,000 a month, food is $800, utilities are $300, internet is $100, phone is $100, car loan is $1000, petrol is $300, takeaway is another $400.. that's a total of $5,000 a month leaving only $200 for savings - that's financial hardship proven. That's just an example
> 
> But have a look at the original post again, that provided heaps of information for me!


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Hi kowala, I didn't certify anything actually. Only official documents such as passports, birth certificates, licenses need to be certified. These are what I submitted with my application:

- utility bills (covering the last 3 months)
- bank statements (both partner and I)
- grocery receipts (dating 3 months back)
- overseas wedding invitation (in my cover letter I explained we needed money for flight tickets and spending money)
- partner's dental treatment receipts
- furniture purchase receipts 
- husband's resignation letter from full-time job to go into full-time studies
- university letter of enrollment

So all in all, our expenses were very heavy, my husband quit his job, and that's how we showed our financial hardship.


----------



## kowala (Nov 21, 2012)

That's great help Miss Swan, and really appreciate your time. This info will help me lot. Although my plan is to apply in a month time, i will have time to prepare all the docs. Thank you again and wish u a merry xmas and a happy new year.


----------



## kowala (Nov 21, 2012)

HI Miss Swan, i have applied 1005 form to Partner processing centre on 27February, i was just wondering if they will send email to us about the application form received, and how long does it take in average for them to respond, thank you for your help.


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

kowala said:


> HI Miss Swan, i have applied 1005 form to Partner processing centre on 27February, i was just wondering if they will send email to us about the application form received, and how long does it take in average for them to respond, thank you for your help.


Hi kowala, mine took exactly 2 weeks to get a response. They won't send any acknowledge email that they've gotten your application but they will get in touch with you via email when your 1005 is approved. So check your email for updates!


----------



## kowala (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank u Miss Swan for your reply, i will wait for their response. Have a nice day


----------



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, I am a little confused by this as I was under the impression that once I lodge my 820 application I am granted a bridging visa which allows me to work?? Is this not the case? Can anyone shed any light on it for me.......


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi laynag,

you do get your Bridging Visa approved with the acknowledgement letter (soon after your application is lodged), but it doesn't come into effect until your current visa runs out. For example, I was on a tourist visa when I applied and in the acknowledgement letter it said 'you were granted a Bridging Visa A with conditions: Nil'. However, as my tourist visa was still valid until March I remained on it til it ran out two days ago. Now I am on the Bridging Visa (and can search for work, yippieh).


----------



## kowala (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Miss Swan, i got my partner's working visa today in 5 days, she is so happy. Thank u for all your help and time.


----------



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks for the info very helpful


----------



## leopard blue (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Miss Dingo can I ask if submitting 1005 have a charge fee??or just need to submit before the bridging visa willl apply?? thank you


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just wondering want to apply for a bridging visa when you applied offshore for your partner visa? That is not a possibility at all.

Also this is an old threat, you really should start a new thread as the circumstances in regards to bridging visa a in this thread do not apply anymore as all bridging visa a's come with work rights now.


----------



## leopard blue (Dec 12, 2013)

is your bridging visa means you can stay lawfully in oz until your 820 application granted?? you said your bva kick in May 21 where you also allow to work fulltime.. until when is the validity of your bva and your work permission?? are they will give you and state until when you can stay with your bva?? thank you


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Leopard, please stop bumping really old posts to ask your questions. They often (like this one) contain very outdated information. Please start your own thread to ask your question.


----------

